# Brand of Gun (poll)



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

*What gun do you shoot?*​
Benelli3646.15%Winchester1417.95%Browning1519.23%Beretta1316.67%


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Just wondering what brand of shot guns are most common in your blinds? not trying to start a debate here!!! :roll:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Remington?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

A-5 magnum
SBE
Rem. SP10 (30" bbl.)

Good hunting, 
Dan


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

nothing will ever beat a dependable nova or the legendary 870 express


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

you forgot Remington

camo 11-87
28in barrel
2.75-3in 12gauge :******:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Had a berretta extrema, hated it traded it in for a winchester super x2.
also have a nova that seems to come out when ever I need a trusty gun.


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been shooting Mossberg for over 12 years. Up graded from a 500 to a 935 last year and love it!

--******


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I shoot a browning for waterfowl and a benelli for upland. Both work for me.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

Browning Gold Fusion (Very light, easy to pack), BPS 3.5 (heavy as a mule and 3.5s kick like one), Citori

:beer:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I use my wifes benelli m-2 most of the time now, since she can't hunt much with me this year and my browning A-5 the rest of the time. The Benelli is a better duck gun just for the plain fact that the innards are easier to clean than the A-5 and it feels like it weighs half as much, but the A-5 is a fine gun none the less. I'll be trading in the A-5 at tax time for a left-hended m-2 for myself.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

ah yeah.....remmington


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Benelli Supernova. im takeing the gun with me to heaven.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

i use a benellie for waterfowl and remington 870 supermag for everthing else. :beer:


----------



## Loos802 (Oct 8, 2007)

870 wingmaster same gun for 17 years and counting


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Coast to Coast and Remington.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

finally decided to look at this thread.....figure ah what the hell, i'll vote. then skipped thru the companies...what you know...no remington. lol. Didn't know there was any other gun besides an 870 to be honest.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

remington.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Remington 1187


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

870 Same gun since 1963!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

another one for the 870, what most think is a downgrade going from a SBE to an 870 I consider an upgrade.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

synthetic 870 supermag is my all time favorite.. but im also starting to love my supernova so its a toss up


----------



## REMSP10 (Oct 8, 2007)

Remington 870's and SP10. IMO 870's are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

SX3 and 870.. I think I shot the 870 better, rush my shots too much with the sx3.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

3 Benelli SBEI's, 3 Benelli SBEII's, and a Browning Gold. 2 Remington 870's and a BPS 10 as back-ups.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hardsell said:


> 3 Benelli SBEI's, 3 Benelli SBEII's, and a Browning Gold. 2 Remington 870's and a BPS 10 as back-ups.


  I'm not a believer in having too many guns at all, but holy $h!t. $8,000 in shotguns w/ not even a spendy double barrel to spare?? Switch my betsy's after about 15 years.

870 supermag btw and plan on buying a SBEII for back-up someday. Wait, Remington's don't require backups! :lol: 
:beer:

Remington's sure taking the cake here "original poster". :roll:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Bandman,
if it makes you feel better the three of the guys shooting Benelli SBEII's started out with American Arms o/u's. Haven't seen those out for a while now.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought you meant that is YOUR personal collection. :-? If were talking about guys we usually/occasionally hunt with it would be 9 Remingtons, 2 Berettas, 1 Benelli.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It's all good. Unfortunately, I was only born with two arms.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hardsell said:


> It's all good. Unfortunately I was only born with two arms.


 That's actually the 1st thing that popped in my head. :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a beretta 303a, Beretta Extrema 2, Win X2, Mossberge 835, Two 870's, BPS 12 ga, and a ruger red label.

But again many of these guns have come through winnings at local DU, Delta's, PF, and whitetail events.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Chuck,
which one do you use the most for waterfowl hunting?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Benelli. I have a supernova that I use for geese and cranes, and a Stoeger uplander(now /waterfowler :lol: ) in 20ga for ducks.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Remington


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used the Beretta 303 the most until I bought my Extrema 2. Now it is the Extrema 2.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I shoot a Benelli SBE, but shot a 870 for many years before that. It's still fun to occasionally pull that out of the gun safe and take it out though.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

SX2
SX3
870 pump for the really muddy/rainy weather


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just got a Franchi I-12 over the off-season but I still have the trusty 870 too.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Browning BPS pump synthetic Stalker for waterfowl hunting. Based on what I've put it through, it seems to be indestructible. I've had it for almost 20 years with no problems.

Beretta 686 O/U for all other bird hunting.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't know this was a rich man forum. All you boys shooting Benelli must be making too much money. Or you're all shooting Novas....... :lol: Just blowing smoke. I would really like to buy a SBE II myself in the next several years.


----------

